# New PE looking to Change Industries



## Makber87 (Jan 6, 2019)

So i just passed my PE Exam in the state of FL in Oct, 2018. I currently work in the Power Industry designing power poles. Back when I graduated from college in 2011 (BS in Civil), the job market was in the tankers and continued till about 2015-16. This whole time i've kept my current job and now became a Project Manger overseeing the office i work in. HOWEVER, i really want to get back into Civil (Specifically in Water or Environmental). Is it to late for me to switch? Since I have a PE will any company want to hire me on as Entry Level? Anyone else in the same situation? 

PS - I'm willing to take a bit of a pay cut in the beginning, but hope to make some decent money later in my career after i've proven myself. 

Thanks for the replies in advance!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 17, 2019)

I wouldn't think that its too late to switch. I've heard that after about 8-10 years you're considered "locked into" a specialty and it starts to look weird that you want to change areas.

You're a PE and an overseeing PM, so you could probably target a similar or higher level in WRE or EnvE, but that would be for management level work. If you want to do actual technical work first hand, you _may_ need to go down a little to gain adequate experience and to show your value.

All of this assumes though that you're looking for a job where you are licensed (FL?) and that they don't license by discipline. I don't believe that Florida licenses by discipline though?


----------

